# CHASSIS OR COACH



## Triple E (Dec 28, 2010)

I have loss power to both of my Cig-lighter's. One is mounted on the dash by the driver seat and the other is mounted at the front passenger seat. I use them for my portable inverter's. They worked on the last trip but don't work no more.

So my question, Are they powered from the chassis side or the coach side? I have looked under the dash, found the wire but no fuse. Everything on the 12 VDC panel checks alright. All DC equipment is A-OK. If I only knew what side of the home to look would be helpful. All terminals appear to be tight from the battery to the power panel.

Any Idea's.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 28, 2010)

Re: CHASSIS OR COACH

They could have a fusible link built into the wire.

Since an inverter COULD be high current, you might look at the back of the sockets to see if the wires are OK at that connection. I have one special probe for my volt meter. It has a needle-sharp point for gently poking into wire insulations, so I can check across a connection point.

The coincidence of BOTH going out at once makes it a good bet that there's a fuse involved.

On smaller vehicles those sockets would be connected very close to the battery and powered all the time; in other words, not switched on and off. Is your coach battery dead or low?


----------



## airspeed (Dec 28, 2010)

RE: CHASSIS OR COACH


Take a small flat head screw driver and gently bend the two prongs out a little bit. They are used to hold the lighter in place so that it will operate properly. If your lighter works with the key off remove the fuse first. As for replacing the lighter there are two wires connected on the back side you'll need to remove them. On some lighters you will have to unscrew the outer body to remove the lighter others have a nut that has to be removed. Access to the back side of the lighter is always a pain and how you gain access depends on the make, model and year. I hope this helps you.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Re: CHASSIS OR COACH

Morning Steve, I had the same problem with mine 2 years back. I have a fuse block just under the dash on the left side of the steering wheel. The fuse is a 10/15 amp. forgot which one, and blue in color. I found no inline fuse on them. I hope this works out. BTW could the repair shop short circuit it while they was working on it, or removed the fuse for some reason. Just a thought. Good luck


----------



## Triple E (Dec 28, 2010)

Re: CHASSIS OR COACH

Thanks guy for the replies.  Like I said, they worked fine on my last trip.  Then I winterized and put her up for the winter.  I do remember removing the batteries for cleaning but my granddaughter said that we did that before our last trip.  So I don't know.  I have looked in the battery bay and do not see any extra wires.  Tex I  did what you suggested with the test light with no luck.  I can follow the wire from the drivers side to the passenger side.  Then it groups with a bunch of other wires and disappears into the wall.  I know there has to be a fuse somewhere.  

Well you all have a good week and I will let you know what I find.  I am hoping I am just getting crossed eyed with all the wires, rat nest, under the dash and if I keep looking, ,,the fuse will appear.   :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Re: CHASSIS OR COACH

good luck Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

Re: CHASSIS OR COACH

Steve ,, IMO if they are in the front i would say they are hooked to the chassis battery ,, i have 4 in mine ,, one up front and 3 thru out ,, but only the one up front is powered by the chassis batt ,, the other ones are hooked to the house aka coach batt ,, have u done a continuity test on the back of each one to see if it's the socket ,, and also ,, ck and see if they are grounded ,, but i  am like tex ,, since they are hooked together i would not rule out a fuse somewhere ,, but also if they share a common ground ,, that might also be a prob ,, if it were me ,, what i would do ,, is cut the wire going to one of them ,, and run a hot lead to it ,, and see if it works ,, if not ,, then either the socket ,, or a bad ground ,, if it works try the other one ,, if that one works also ,, run u'r own wire with a fuse inline ,, that way u will know from here on out ,, where to look ,, but JMO


----------



## Triple E (Dec 29, 2010)

Re: CHASSIS OR COACH

Thanks Rod, I kind of froze out there today and said the heck with it.  I think I will let it warm up before I spend anymore time on it.  The only thing that I know right now is that it has a 16ga. red wire.  Do you have any idea how many of them I have running all thru that dang thing,,,,,golly.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 29, 2010)

Re: CHASSIS OR COACH





> Triple E - 12/28/2010  11:41 PM  ... Do you have any idea how many of them I have running all thru that dang thing,,,,,golly.



Steve, I admire your restraint of language in the face of frustration. :clown:  (At least here in public!) :clown:


----------

